# Ask me about Astrology



## DameiThiessen (Sep 30, 2013)

I've been doing astrology for 6 years now, and I have a fantasy story in the works based off of it. Given the number of stories I've seen based on the zodiac or the four elements, I thought I might offer to answer any questions you have. 

I can answer questions based on:

-Western Astrology (not Chinese)
-The zodiac signs (Aries, Taurus, Gemini, Cancer, Leo, Virgo, Libra, Scorpio, Sagittarius, Capricorn, Aquarius, Pisces)
-The Four Elements (fire, earth, air, water) and Three Qualities (cardinal, fixed, mutable)
-Birth Charts
-How the signs get along with one another
-etc.

Hopefully I'll be able to help you out!


----------



## Edankyn (Sep 30, 2013)

This might or might not be a question you were looking to field, but I'll go ahead and give it a try. Six is a super important number in my story, but at the same time I really like the four elements. I've tried the Chinese system of 5 elements but it doesn't really coincide with what I'm trying to do.  Do you know a way that you could explain the elements in six parts instead of four (either by adding two others or redistributing the existing four)?


----------



## DameiThiessen (Oct 1, 2013)

(I thought I replied earlier and I don't see my post, so I will repost and assume it didn't work.)

I'm not sure how I could do that. Four Elements and Three Qualities, when combined, make 12 Signs. 12 can be divided into six and common themes could be born out of it, but I might need to know more about your story. If you message me I might be able to brainstorm with you.


----------



## Atlaxa (Nov 8, 2013)

I know that this is a really old post, but I was browsing for astrology deliberately. I'm a certified astrologer, so if you have any questions, please feel free to leave me a message.

As to the reply: I agree, there are four Elements (Fire, Earth, Water and Air), three Qualities (Cardinal, Fixed and Mutable), and ofc two genders. I think it's quite easy to get the magical six out of these.


----------



## Lycan999 (Nov 13, 2013)

Edankyn said:


> This might or might not be a question you were looking to field, but I'll go ahead and give it a try. Six is a super important number in my story, but at the same time I really like the four elements. I've tried the Chinese system of 5 elements but it doesn't really coincide with what I'm trying to do.  Do you know a way that you could explain the elements in six parts instead of four (either by adding two others or redistributing the existing four)?



You could try adding two other elements like light and darkness, which could be used like shades, affecting your other elements. That way you would have the original four elements and could expand on them like having them tempered to either light or dark. Or if you wanted to redistribute the other four, Earth would be probable the best into wood, metal, and earth (rock and soil).


----------



## skip.knox (Nov 14, 2013)

Do you know of any significant differences in astrological meanings or methodologies across national groups? That is, was German astrology different from Italian astrology or English or French?


----------



## Atlaxa (Nov 14, 2013)

skip.knox said:


> Do you know of any significant differences in astrological meanings or methodologies across national groups? That is, was German astrology different from Italian astrology or English or French?



Central Europeans usually work with the Placidus system, while Brits and Americans mostly use the Equal House system would be one of the answers.


----------



## skip.knox (Nov 14, 2013)

I should have been more specific. I was interested not in how astrology is practiced today but how it was practiced in pre-modern times. Say, prior to the French Revolution. Sorry about that.


----------

